# Hunting & Killing



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I grew up in Southern California Suburbia and had no exposure to hunting. I am interested in getting into the sport with Oso. I think I may enjoy it and it would be a huge new hobby for me to tackle.

The problem has to do with the killing. Although I eat all different types of meat and lots of birds already, I have no experience with actually seeing my meat resemble an animal. I also don't know if I could personally take life, although my guess is the bird would be happier pre-death than those I already eat. 

Any newbies have fears about this? What was your experience?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That's a great post L2L. I'll share some background and then my current thinking which may help you with your quandary.

I grew up on a farm and we ate what we farmed. We had sheep, cattle, chickens for eggs and meat as well as a few goats. We also ate a lot of wild duck, kangaroo and rabbits. from an early age I was taught how to butcher and animal. 

My introduction was quite horrific. When I was 6, my father stood me in front of him while he proceeded to place a sheep in between his legs, slit it's throat and spray me with hot blood. from that day forward, I had an intense dislike of killing animals. I did slaughter some myself, as it was that or cop the belt buckle when I got back to the house. But I never liked it and still do not like it.

As you may have read, I have recently embarked on training my dogs to hunt for Deer, Goats, Pigs, rabbits etc., The intention being to allow them to use what they were bred for. Seeing them when they are hunting is an amazing experience. they are just in 7th heaven whenever we go out. 

I am overcoming my intense dislike of killing things in order to provide my dogs with the life experiences I know will make them happy. I respect all life, regardless of it being a native animal, or an introduced species (What we refer to as feral game here in Oz) Feral game here in Oz is Deer, Goats, Pigs, Rabbits and Foxes. (No, not going to eat the foxes) I will only be harvesting whatever we can take out in terms of meat. Nothing more. 

I will also be saying a prayer for every animal I take and thinking it's spirit for providing myself and my dogs with life giving sustenance. 

It's a difficult thing to decide on when your heart weighs heavy thinking of taking a life, but, it is outweighed to me, by the positives with my dogs and the fact that whatever is caught will be utilised to sustain us all. 


As for what you do with the animal once it is taken. That's going to be another challenge for you, as preparing an animal after it's been taken is yet another challenge for those used to seeing the food on the table and not the process of getting it there. I would recommend that you go out with other hunters and allow them to show you how to prepare the birds or whatever you target, for the first few, before you have to 'Dress" one for yourself. Just the exposure to seeing this and the process taken will slightly desensitize you to the whole experience.


Good luck with it L2L, it's not an easy path to go down for anyone with empathy for animal life.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bred 2 hunt & hunt they will - if you never see the beauty of having a bird brought to your hand after the shot - enjoy the meal - that is what the pup is - my ? would be - why have a V


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

L2L,
Grew up in Riverside (Southern California). Killed a Jack rabbit with a .22 when I was 16. Fast forward 40 years before I shot my first bird.

Learned how to dress out all the birds or had them dressed out at the hunting club. All is food either for my family, friends or at the least my dogs. Nothing wasted.

KFC? no. Boston Market? no. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/pheasant-hunt-opening-day.html

My first pheasant hunt after taking my hunter safety course in 2009.

Make sure you shoot well for your dog. Get good with a shotgun at the range with clays. You are joining into a pact with your dog. He finds the birds. You kill them. He retrieves him back to you. This is the team that goes to our earliest days as man and dog. Hunters. Your dog will expect you to do your part.

Hunt with respect for nature. The birds are part of nature and the food chain. Ducks Unlimited, Pheasants forever, and other hunting assoications and groups protect and create more wildlife habitat then all the "green" groups combined. 

RBD


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

*Ozkar* - Thank you so much for sharing your story. I can imagine the dislike one would feel after being exposed to death in such a way. It sounds like you know where I am coming from and I really appreciate your response and last statement that it is not an easy path to go down for those that are empathetic towards animals. If I do go down this path, I will take your recommendation of going with experienced hunters so that I can be learn the "after" part from them, probably after learning how to do so as RBD recommended. As a child, I was very sensitive to death and would sob when I accidentally killed a spider or even an ant. I just didn't see the difference between their life and my own. This differs in that the food we shoot will be used as food. I grew up reading about Native Americans and always wanted to have some survival skills. Although, I don't think I would be looking into this if not for Oso, it appeals to that sense of me. It also challenges me to get past the revulsion which rises in me when I see dead things. I still rescue spiders though and I don't think that will change. 

*R E McCraith* - Why have a V? How about for their quirky, loving, velcro personality, constant companionship and eagerness for adventure? My V is my companion in all things outdoorsy. We hike together, explore streams/ponds together, ride to In N Out together. That boy even sleeps in my bed half the time. Did I mention, he is my husband's jogging buddy? 

That being said, I hope we can enjoy the teamwork involved in hunting. I am willing to give it a good try. I'm not sure how I will react to killing and being brought a dead bird. 

*redbirddog* - Thank you for your response RBD. I just looked up the local shotgun sportspark and will be going with my husband to try it out. I really like that every bit of the bird is used. I think eating what you hunt is much more respectful to nature in many ways than buying food at the supermarket.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a good, thoughtful thread. I grew up having an avid outdoorsman as my father. I saw many, many deer being dressed out in our garage. I ate lots and lots of venison, game birds, and delicious, fresh fish. My sister and I had our own shotguns (stocks sawed off to fit) when we were quite young. I think it's a good thing to know where your food came from and to respect the life that was sacrificed on your behalf, to nourish you. Grocery store food doesn't really give you the opportunity to understand that sacrifice. 

After thinking about it off and on for years, I've come to understand that I don't really have a problem with death. It's a natural thing. What DOES bother me, still to this day, is suffering. So I've always encouraged the hunters I have known to try to kill their prey humanely. It's as simple as that. A quick, clean kill. My second husband (bachelor #2) shot his first deer right between the eyes. Couldn't be much quicker or more humane than that! The heart is actually an easier target. 

Well anyway, I think most hunters feel the same way I do, and wish to minimize any suffering. That's why a good deer hunter will follow a wounded deer for miles, if need be, to end its suffering. The alternative would be to let it die a slow, agonizing death somewhere out in the woods. 

I don't hunt, myself, but in a post-apocalyptic world, I believe I could, in order to survive. We've been given dominion over the animals and along with that comes the responsibility to be merciful.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

luv2laugh

You can enjoy Oso, train him to hunt, enter him in trials. Basically let him live the life he was bred for, and never own a shotgun, nor have to shoot a bird. 
Many people that own Vizsla's, that campaign them, are not hunters. The mechanics of the trial generally only allow "Designated Guns" to perform all of the shooting. You never have to do it. In fact I can tell you that some of the top Vizsla breeders/owners/trialers do not hunt, or shoot themselves.

Would I say that you are missing out on an experience? Yeah, I would. That is only my opinion though and you will need to make your own opinion that is right for you, and you alone.
Taking your V into the woods, or fields, on a cool morning and watching him do his thing is a beautiful experience. It can be ruined though if you are truly are not comfortable with taking game and do it. It can become a very negative negative experience. 
Only you can decide if you want to be the person behind the gun. Don't succumb to pressure from others. Do it only if you want too. 

My best advice would be for you to follow along on a few hunts with friends, or a attend some shooting trials and see if you believe you'll be comfortable with the taking game aspect of the sport.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm with Gunnr on this one. Try it out on some level, but don't feel guilty if it isn't for you. Your dog gets to experience the full process at a trial, and you never have to take a birds life. The hunting part is optional.

If it breaks your heart when your guy brings you a dead bird, he could take that as him screwing up. All he deserves at that moment is pride and admiration for a job well done.

I'm really excited to get out for my first hunt, and as much as my g/f loves our dog and loves the training that we all do together, she will probably never shoot a bird herself.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

l2l,

I'm sort of in the same boat as you. Still not sure if I can take a life. 
Kian gets his fill of birds at his trainers place and now at his Field Dog trials. It's a great intro to hunting. I still might join Mischa's owner and get my license for hunting, just in case. 

Good luck with your decision. Make the right one for you.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar - PIKE is my 4th V - the first was a gift from a Hungarian refugee who spent 2yrs in a refugee camp with his family and their V's after the commies took over their country - met him on a pheasant hunt in Montana in the early 70's - fell in love with the breed then - the next 2 were gifts from his friends I also met over the years hunting with him in Montana - it took over 25yrs before I saw another V in the field on a trip to Kansas - the point is yes the V is a great lap dog and family pet (not 4 every one) for me they were bred to hunt and that is what I do with them - it saddens me that they are becoming a designer dog and wrist candy for some people - that is why the puppy mills are getting into this breed - in the end the only thing that may protect the V is a forum like this and a well educated buyer and breeder - if you never give your V the chance to hunt if only once - then you will never know what they were bred for !


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Crazy said:


> l2l,
> 
> I'm sort of in the same boat as you. Still not sure if I can take a life.
> Kian gets his fill of birds at his trainers place and now at his Field Dog trials. It's a great intro to hunting. I still might join Mischa's owner and get my license for hunting, just in case.
> ...


You're the single person that got me started into seeing what these dogs are all about. 
I'm sorry sir, but we will hunt over our dogs together one of these days!!! 8)


----------

